# how many Eggs have you collected today and what is your weather



## ECarter1217 (May 14, 2017)

2/2 hot and humid 85 sunny in Meridian Ms


----------



## eggbert420 (May 14, 2017)

Cameron tx 87º


----------



## ddschicks (May 15, 2017)

No eggs for me  because I had to get rid of my last couple chickens a couple weeks ago. (they had stopped laying well at 3 years old and they were the only ones left from six) I wanted to get new chicks so we now have four "ameraucana", two welsummer, and two barred rock chicks. Cant wait to have eggs again but here in Auburn AL it's 83 and sunny!


----------



## GabrielleH (May 15, 2017)

1 tiny egg 84° -Dale Tx( my hens are new to laying)


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 15, 2017)

So far 6 from 13 and still have to go and collect the second round !


----------

